# Swift Group Christmas Best Wishes



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

We will be closing for our Christmas Holidays on Tuesday 22nd December and re-opening on Monday 4th January 2010. 

We will still be around on the forums during the festive period to answer any customers queries or concerns where we can. 

On behalf of the Swift Group, I would like to wish all our Customers and Friends a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year.

Best Wishes to you all,

Kind Regards

Andy
(On Behalf of the Swift Team) :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

SwiftGroup said:


> We will still be around on the forums during the festive period to answer any customers queries or concerns where we can.


Now that's good service


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought I would have received a personal Christmas Card from Swift! Thanks and Christmas Greetings to everyone. Also have a prosperous New Year.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

And as someone who's been accused of being "anti-Swift" (and I'm not!) may I be one of the first to reciprocate your Seasonal wishes.

Merry Christmas Swift!


(BTW have you seen the post about the problematic Habitation door which may be a Health & Safety Issue?)........................( :wink: )


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

Compliments of the Season to all @ Swift.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I add my seasonal greetings to all at Swift.
Merry Christmas
cabby


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all at Swift and a Happy New Year too.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

From a happy owner Merry Christmas to all at Swift and have a Happy New Year 


Richard...


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

A happy Xmas to all those at Swift. Please work hard in the New Year as I'm hoping my new Swift van will be delivered on time.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all at Swift, and if the new Sundance 630G is what we think, we shall soon be Swift owners again.
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all at Swift.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

A Happy Christmas to you all at Swift and also many thanks for being here on the forums for us this year.

Have a really nice Christmas break and a Happy New Year.

Nette and Phil.


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Merry christmas and a happy new year to you all at Swifts,from another happy customer.Matt and Ang


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope all your staff have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy Christmas to you all. Its comoforting to know you'll be keeping in touch by the forums while having you're really deserved break.
You really helped us out last year by sending some parts to to us in Italy - so thanks again.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all at Swift.


----------



## iain (May 1, 2005)

*Seasons greetings*

To all the staff ----Merry Christmas and happy New year. Keep up the good work from a loyal customer(on 3rd van)

Iain


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

(Quote)
I thought I would have received a personal Christmas Card from Swift! 


Merry Christmas to all at Swift, I did get a Christmas card from my Dealer, who has a Swift dealership (among others)

Charlie


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Chascass said:


> (Quote)
> I thought I would have received a personal Christmas Card from Swift!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all at Swift, I did get a Christmas card from my Dealer, who has a Swift dealership (among others)
> ...


Yes and so did we, Irony my boy, Irony!

dave and sheena


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Merry Xmas Swift.*

Cheers Andy,

Merry Xmas to everyone at Swift.

A special thank you to the customer services department for the quick response to my control panel problem.

Have not been able to try the new one yet..................unable to get to my van due to the icy weather.I will let you know how I get on.

All the best,
Lonewolf.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to the online personnel and thankyou for being so helpful.


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all at Swift


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

merry xmas to you all


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

Merry Xmas to all at Swift from a satisfied owner.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

merry xmas and a successful new year to all at swift
Keep up the good work
:lol:


----------

